# Judges Gift Ideas



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Just trying to get ideas for judges gifts outside of the normal gift certificate. Any ideas for gifts that could be obtained within a couple of weeks time?


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Charles jobes decoys are what we give out. I don't know how quick they can get you some but you can check.


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

We have gone to giving cash (or check), & as a judge I like that better because I can use it ANYWHERE. 

I have been given over the years, Cabela's gift cards, folding chairs (kind that slide into a bag), engraved duck & goose calls, Avery over night bag (shaving kit type), hats, mugs, coffee cups, Embroidered Club button down shirts with my name on it (those are nice), club t-shirt & hat, can't think of what else but there has been more. 

Some friends of mine have received directors chairs for judging with their name embroidered on the back & umbrella stands.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

We've given out line leads and whistle lanyards from this place. http://www.custombraiding.com/ They were a big hit. Something kind of different..

Angie


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Huff said:


> Charles jobes decoys are what we give out. I don't know how quick they can get you some but you can check.


We have a couple of those from when we judged at your test and I think about that weekend every time I look at them. I have borrowed that idea for our club from time to time as well.

We have received a home weather station, a battery charger/tire inflator - that came in handy more than once! and a Strike Alert: personal lightning detector http://www.ambientweather.com/stpelide.html that is very handy to have anytime you have to be outside and the weather is iffy.

We've received shirts, etched beer mugs, chairs, umbrella stands, lanyards, duck & Goose calls, leashes in addition to judging towels, hats, and gift certificates. All have been appreciated.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

The best gift I ever got was yingaling beer and Advantix. Used them both. Thanks Long Island.


----------



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

We got Avery handlers bags embroidered with the Judges name on the top flap...

I think we got the bags for around $50 and had probably $10 in the embroidery - judges appreciated the personalization & usefulness of gift...


SMO


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

We have done duffles with the club logo embroidered on one side and the judges name on the other. I think they were in the $40 to $50 range.

Steve


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Our club likes a judges gift that looks like $75-$100.. Yes judges are worth that..

We usually pay between $75-$80 and we have to work hard to get that price..

$50 judges gifts?? Really?? Shame on ya'll..

Angie


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

We have done gift cards to Cabelas and this year we did those etched cups with the commands on them. Land owner gifts were the same as well. We change it up every year.


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

We gave a winger to one of our judges last test - ok, well, he won it in the raffle, but, we still let him take it.... he was bigger than me.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

thermocell bug repelling unit with holster and refills. it will make their future judging assignments much more enjoyable! warm weather hunting, too!-Paul


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Mud River has some great stuff available...I know one judge who just ordered seat covers (waxed canvas). Any of their products would make excellent gifts!


KF

.


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Our club likes a judges gift that looks like $75-$100.. Yes judges are worth that..
> 
> We usually pay between $75-$80 and we have to work hard to get that price..
> 
> ...


You Texan's pay your judges closer to what they deserve...plus expenses. I like that!
I'll add...I judged a Master test many years ago for a club in a Western State, to remain nameless, and the club gave all 6 of the judges coffee cups with a lab decal on them. How's that for judges gifts. OMG


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks works for me.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I dont mind gift certs from cabelas. Between Birthdays, Christmas and judging I get something that I would normally not buy. Like expensive rain gear so I can sit in the rain while judging.

I think a bag or lanyard would be nice as well. I do have a nice waxed hat from a trial I judged a few years ago that was embroidered with the club logo.


----------



## Aaron Kelly (May 15, 2005)

Pete Marcellus is crafting custom pen and pencil sets. He is a member here and great dog guy. They are really nice instruments.


----------



## kjsynergy (Dec 6, 2004)

As a judge I like gifts, it shows me that someone spent some time thinking of something nice for the judges. For our club Michigan Flyways I did both, a usefull gift and a gift certificate. Some of the gifts were, camo lunch size cooler, bumpers and flashlights, small what not bags with an assortment of first aid and toiletries items, nylon jacket with club logo and judges name. Then a 50.00 to 75.00 gift certificate to Cabelas or Gander Mountain.


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

The best gift I have received was from the Mission Valley Club. It is a wooden serving bowl that was made by Gerald Zanderzan. My wife loves it and it sits in the middle of our dining room table. I don't know what it is worth, but my wife loves it, so it is invaluable to me.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Our club likes a judges gift that looks like $75-$100.. Yes judges are worth that..
> 
> We usually pay between $75-$80 and we have to work hard to get that price..
> 
> ...


It's the thought that counts ; ).


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

scott spalding said:


> Thanks works for me.


Thanks Scott 
I will feed you very very well


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Steve Babcock said:


> The best gift I have received was from the Mission Valley Club. It is a wooden serving bowl that was made by Gerald Zanderzan. My wife loves it and it sits in the middle of our dining room table. I don't know what it is worth, but my wife loves it, so it is invaluable to me.


It seems everybody likes them bowls. They have been talked about in many circles.


----------



## David Poffinbarger (May 22, 2009)

Our last test I braided lanyards and then in addition we added custom duck and goose calls from River Bottom calls with our logo engraved on them. We also added a mega whistle. Total cost was around $60. See Pics...


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

mossduck said:


> Our last test I braided lanyards and then in addition we added custom duck and goose calls from River Bottom calls with our logo engraved on them. We also added a mega whistle. Total cost was around $60. See Pics...


That looks nice...where are you? and do you need some judges? LOL


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I've heard of clubs giving Muck boots as gifts. 

You gotta figure out what size they wear or place the order and have em shipped after the event. I guess you could still sorta surprise them by asking them all sorts of questions (shirt size, pant size, coat size, shoe size, etc.) and leave em scratching their heads a bit if you wanted to surprise em.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

mossduck said:


> Our last test I braided lanyards and then in addition we added custom duck and goose calls from River Bottom calls with our logo engraved on them. We also added a mega whistle. Total cost was around $60. See Pics...


Finished, Master, UK Style field trial, meat dog, whatever, just lemme know when to be there with my pencils and folding chair! ;-)


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I once got a wool blanket with a club logo and my name embroidered on it that I thought was awesome.


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

Best gift I got was some upland chaps. Got them about 8 years ago and still use them.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> It's the thought that counts ; ).


Unfortunately there isn't much thought put into it with some clubs...

Angie


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Pewter belt buckle with your club logo and the name or the initials of your club. Across the top at your option you can add the word judge. The logo and the the club initials all stand proud of the pewter service. The buckle has heft and is distinct and clearly hand made. We had Chris at Sporting Artisans take care of the order for our VIRC. You can have the buckles done in silver as well. Really there is no limit to what you can spend.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I make these for my club. name and date of event.

.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

BMay said:


> You Texan's pay your judges closer to what they deserve...plus expenses. I like that!
> I'll add...I judged a Master test many years ago for a club in a Western State, to remain nameless, and the club gave all 6 of the judges coffee cups with a lab decal on them. How's that for judges gifts. OMG


Some very nice gifts have been described in this thread. I've gotten gift certificates, cash, engraved crystal vase, as well as many other memorable gifts.

Then again, I've received a Thank You card from one club and not even that from another (but they did verbally thank me and my co-judge when they gave out the ribbons).


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

My favorite gift of all time is a handpainted head study of a Toller done on a feather and then this is encased in a glass and wood frame. (Thanks Paul) This stands in the center of a bookshelf where I can see it every day. I had to move it up a shelf level because the grandkids were fascinated by it.

The most useful gift was a stainless steel thermos. I take this on every trip whether judging or not. In it's almost 20 years, it's been in every state but 1 east of the Mississippi and more than a couple to the west.

Eric


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken we need to talk... I need something different for judges gifts for our hunt test this December....

Angie


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

This year we gave our master judges, in addition to a Cabelas gift card, a dog collar with a brass plate that had their name and phone number on it. Very practical and much appreciated.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Angie B said:


> Our club likes a judges gift that looks like $75-$100.. Yes judges are worth that..
> 
> We usually pay between $75-$80 and we have to work hard to get that price..
> 
> ...


DO any of the judges really just do it for the gift? Most I have talked to appreciate a token that will mark the weekend/club more then an expensive gift that most likely if they wanted they would already have.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Board meeting tomorrow and I will proposed that we put a little gift basket together. Maybe some of that syrup some local summer sausage cheese and crackers some wine or a six pack. Something like that. And by the way we are looking for judges for summer trial in July. hint hint.
To the post about do judges do it for the gift heck no. But a gift that makes them smile goes a long way. Mechanics. Making there job easy is there biggest reward. Making sure bird boys are on time and already schooled on how to throw loading poppers equipment is there. Ect


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

I was going to bring something up and the gift basket idea is a great segue to it. How about rubs from Mom's Gourmet, owned by Sally Koepke, a field trialer to boot:

http://www.momsgourmet.net/products.html

Note the Red Dog Rub, Yellow Dog Sweet Shake, Black Dog Belly Rub, etc. And ok ok, if I have to, the Brown Dog Riba-Riba Rub. :twisted:


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for judging CFHRC test last weekend. At a FT several years ago, we were given a nice leather lead with engraved plate rivited to lead that is very useful. & not terribly expensive. Most of us Sr. Citizens have bought or received most of the hunting gear that we need. I wouldn't think of ordering a leather slip lead but appreciated one we got. RTD


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> My favorite gift of all time is a handpainted head study of a Toller done on a feather and then this is encased in a glass and wood frame. (Thanks Paul) This stands in the center of a bookshelf where I can see it every day. I had to move it up a shelf level because the grandkids were fascinated by it.
> 
> The most useful gift was a stainless steel thermos. I take this on every trip whether judging or not. In it's almost 20 years, it's been in every state but 1 east of the Mississippi and more than a couple to the west.
> 
> Eric


That is very cool!!!

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

limiman12 said:


> DO any of the judges really just do it for the gift? Most I have talked to appreciate a token that will mark the weekend/club more then an expensive gift that most likely if they wanted they would already have.


No,,, what gift can equate the time and effort that judges give on any given weekend???

You miss my point.. Thoughtful and personal are what makes a great gift. Doesn't matter if you pay $5 bucks or no bucks..

A club needs to make their judges feel appreciated... Not just during the trial or test but with also a memorable gift..

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Board meeting tomorrow and I will proposed that we put a little gift basket together. Maybe some of that syrup some local summer sausage cheese and crackers some wine or a six pack. Something like that. And by the way we are looking for judges for summer trial in July. hint hint.
> To the post about do judges do it for the gift heck no. But a gift that makes them smile goes a long way. Mechanics. Making there job easy is there biggest reward. Making sure bird boys are on time and already schooled on how to throw loading poppers equipment is there. Ect


Amen!!!

Gift baskets are very cool.. A little hard for flown in judges to take home but you do something different for them... Done gift baskets for years....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> I was going to bring something up and the gift basket idea is a great segue to it. How about rubs from Mom's Gourmet, owned by Sally Koepke, a field trialer to boot:
> 
> http://www.momsgourmet.net/products.html
> 
> Note the Red Dog Rub, Yellow Dog Sweet Shake, Black Dog Belly Rub, etc. And ok ok, if I have to, the Brown Dog Riba-Riba Rub. :twisted:


Perfect but I would want to include the "thingy, dingy, whatchamacallit" sauce in the gift pack....

Angie


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Angie B said:


> Amen!!!
> 
> Gift baskets are very cool.. A little hard for flown in judges to take home but you do something different for them... Done gift baskets for years....
> 
> Angie


They don't have to be in a basket.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

This is an excellent topic. I am getting some really great ideas. 
Helen


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Angie B said:


> You miss my point.. Thoughtful and personal are what makes a great gift. Doesn't matter if you pay $5 bucks or no bucks..
> 
> A club needs to make their judges feel appreciated... Not just during the trial or test but with also a memorable gift..
> 
> Angie


I agree with your most recent comment, but I'm sorta with limiman12 on this one regarding your earlier post (it seemed all you mentioned was the monetary value of the gift).


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

TN_LAB said:


> I agree with your most recent comment, but I'm sorta with limiman12 on this one regarding your earlier post (it seemed all you mentioned was the monetary value of the gift).


Hey I'll spend as little as I can as long as it looks like I spent a lot... I usually spend around $50-$70 per judge.

Angie


----------



## capt.red (Jun 16, 2010)

I received a very nice gift basket from Angie's club a couple of years ago and one of the Items in the basket was a plastic sunflower.... I taped that sunflower to an old arrow shaft and have used it MANY times in hunt tests as a blind pole. Some trainers in Texas have been known to train running at a sunflower on blinds now. I think the best Gift I ever received was an Avery training bag with my name on it. I use it every day!


----------



## David Poffinbarger (May 22, 2009)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> That looks nice...where are you? and do you need some judges? LOL


I'm in Central Wisconsin. As far as needing judges? We'll see come spring;-)


----------



## David Poffinbarger (May 22, 2009)

GulfCoast said:


> Finished, Master, UK Style field trial, meat dog, whatever, just lemme know when to be there with my pencils and folding chair! ;-)


We'll keep that in mind

Our judges have always done a great job, we usually give them the choice of a free run or the gift.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

MOST USEFUL GIFT: leatherman tool

BEST: A warm letter of appreciation

Bill


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I know that its not always possible depending on your geographical location, but how about an outing to some place that is unique to your particular area. i.e if one were to judge in Montana or even Utah there are some local connections that could take a judge on a half day fly fishing trip..think about where you might take a relative or out of town guest to show them your hometown...where would you take them, an out of towner might appreciate that more than a gift card or another piece of equipment...my .02


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I have used the gift certificates to purchase some really nice gear, so I always appreciate a gift card. Brazosport added a club hat and club golf towel to use for wiping hands.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I want to do the Avery bags for our judges - can anyone point me in the right direction for purchasing them and having them embroidered?

FOM


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

The gifts I have appreciated the most have had a personal touch - a big bumper that was signed by the participants and a hand thrown pottery bowl with a paw print raised in the center. The worst is when I get Lab themed gifts - I run Chessies and a golden. 

A little thought goes a long way. You don't give up your time to run to get something. You do it to give back. With that being said, it is nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> I want to do the Avery bags for our judges - can anyone point me in the right direction for purchasing them and having them embroidered?
> 
> FOM


Bet ya a buck that if you get in touch with David Carrington at Avery he can make you a deal on that.

I don't have his email handy but I'll do a little digging.

Bubba


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

FOM said:


> I want to do the Avery bags for our judges - can anyone point me in the right direction for purchasing them and having them embroidered?
> 
> FOM


might be quicker to buy them and take them to your local sporting goods store that supplies the high school letterman's jackets or uniforms and get them embroidered there


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> I want to do the Avery bags for our judges - can anyone point me in the right direction for purchasing them and having them embroidered?
> 
> FOM


Check Mack's Prairie Wings, I am sure there are other places also, including Avery's site. Most anyone can do the stitch work for you.


----------



## Duck Guy (Mar 1, 2005)

If we know that a particular judge has a dog or 2 they are actively training we will give them a few live ducks. Many seem to appreciate that and now we even have a couple judges that bring their own duck crates to bring their judges gifts home! Everyone usually has a few ducks left over anyway so it seems to be a great gift for a trainer.

Please note - this is only a good gift if the judge has room in a pickup or trailer, it doesn't work so great if they travel by Harley or SUV. I would not recommend live ducks in the back seat! 

A gift certificate for a your local bird guy would be much better!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I have had most of the norms: leads, stainless bowls/buckets, dog mats for the car, etc. but it's hard to go wrong with a Cabela's Gift card. Those are my favorite since I can get what I want/need.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

getting some good ideas from this old thread....i am curious if any clubs give gifts to any shooters working the event? or any other workers at the event?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

www.luckylabpins.com lots of stuff and great service, I have wine glasses and a nice wooden cutting board that I have received as judge's gifts.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Gooser has been known to provide a couple of field trial and hunt test Judges Gifts! 


Really not something you will purchase some place. Very unique!
Within previously stated price ranges.
They have been received well.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Angie B said:


> Our club likes a judges gift that looks like $75-$100.. Yes judges are worth that..
> 
> We usually pay between $75-$80 and we have to work hard to get that price..
> 
> ...


I've never had a gift certificate over $50.00, $25.00 once or twice. My favorite gift was a nice embroidered jacket with the club name and my name on the front and a big Golden Ret head on the back. The other judges got jackets with black labs on the back.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

A heart felt thank you letter is the best gift of all

The other Bill


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Lets' see, we've done Black lab Vodak, and as we're in Southern CA, we've done a local wine that's called Black dog and is very good. Back east I think a good night brew shouldn't be that hard to find, might even convince a bootlegger to name it something dog related .


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

The MI Flyways club anted up with a personalized duck call, electronically inscribed with their name and my name. Best part it is a good working call. I was touched!


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

How about a Frogg Togg jacket. Great functional gift. Not terribly expensive either.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

As #62 mentioned - Brenda Neil at www.luckylabpins.com has so many beautiful items, not only her trademark pins, but BBQ sets, cookie jars, mugs, bowls, plates, jewelry, boxes clocks - well too many things to mention - for judges gifts (and things for yourself as well  . Take a look at her website. She can ship or find someone going to the event to bring them to you.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

To add to this thread.....as we are buying gifts for our spring test:

Somebody have a good site for nice leather leashes?

Updated website for cool spices, dog themed for all types of meat: http://momsgourmetspices.com/wp/products-page/


REALLY REALLY Comfortable chair and pair it with the Sportbrella umbrella:

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...air-15gciufrstylrckrxodr/15gciufrstylrckrxodr

https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...la-16llauvrsbrllxxxxodr/16llauvrsbrllxxxxodr?


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

The best gifts I ever got were: Camo Costa Del Mar sunglasses, Camo Artic soft cooler, and cash. I HATE to get gift certificates.


----------



## Mark Couch (Jan 20, 2017)

Reading through this and thinking about the thread regarding a lack of judges, it really looks to me like sometimes the gifts given to the people who are donating their time are so inconsequesial that they could be an insult. This seems like one of those places where you would not want to spare the horses. Not that it needs to break the bank, we are not the govt. cann't just print more cash, the nicely worded and thought out letter is an example of a gesture of gratitude that was appriciated. That along with a memorable keepsake that someone actually thought about might help the judges to think they are valued. Thoughtlessly throwing something in their direction might decrease the pool.
Years ago a friend went to Vegas for a week vacation, they asked my wife and I to watch their 2 children and stay at their house while they were gone, when they returned they took us to breakfast at a local diner. A different guy came by and I helped him learn how I do different things in my shop, I spent an afternoon and he went home, a couple days later much to my supprise I got a really nice letter in the mail thanking me for the time we spent together and teaching I did. I really did not do either thing to get something from the people, but in the one instance I felt very under apprieciated where in the other felt valued.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Over the years, I have received:
- Multiple coffee mugs
- Chairs
- Small Thin Thermos (My favorite - Thank you Cape Fear)
- Bags
- Jackets
- Hats
- Umbrella

Really, I don't need any more stuff. I would prefer a Cabela's gift certificate.

Ted


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't imagine anyone NOT liking a gift certificate. You know it's good as cash, right, and doesn't collect dust or take up space? Perfect


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mark Couch said:


> Reading through this and thinking about the thread regarding a lack of judges, it really looks to me like sometimes the gifts given to the people who are donating their time are so inconsequesial that they could be an insult. This seems like one of those places where you would not want to spare the horses. Not that it needs to break the bank, we are not the govt. cann't just print more cash, the nicely worded and thought out letter is an example of a gesture of gratitude that was appriciated. That along with a memorable keepsake that someone actually thought about might help the judges to think they are valued. Thoughtlessly throwing something in their direction might decrease the pool.
> Years ago a friend went to Vegas for a week vacation, they asked my wife and I to watch their 2 children and stay at their house while they were gone, when they returned they took us to breakfast at a local diner. A different guy came by and I helped him learn how I do different things in my shop, I spent an afternoon and he went home, a couple days later much to my supprise I got a really nice letter in the mail thanking me for the time we spent together and teaching I did. I really did not do either thing to get something from the people, but in the one instance I felt very under apprieciated where in the other felt valued.


Judges gifts are mere tokens of appreciation, if your club has something unique which fits in a carry on bag great, if not gift certificates are much appreciated by almost everyone.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

My club decided to support the companies that support our sport. How about taking a look at Avery/Banded? I recently ordered some great hunting bags and had them embroidered. 

I also love Gift Cards to Amazon or Cabellas.


----------

